# Helle Ränder am Monitorrand



## ELiiTeChRiiS (1. Juli 2018)

*Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*

Guten Abend zusammen 

Habe nun meinen lang ersehnten Acer Predator Z35P erhalten. Und bin soweit auch wirklich sehr zufrieden damit. Mir ist jetzt nur bei dunklen Spielszenen aufgefallen, dass der Monitor an den Rändern komplett außen herum heller ist als in der Bildmitte. Aber auch bei hellen Szenen, sind die Ränder heller, es fällt nur viel weniger auf.
Im Anhang ist das eigentlich sehr gut zu sehen. Klar, die Kamera stellt das dramatischer dar, als es eigentlich ist. Ist sowas normal bei dieser Art von Monitoren? Das eine Bild ist von meinen Z35P und das andere von meinem 16:9 Monitor.


Grüße Chris


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*



ELiiTeChRiiS schrieb:


> Ist sowas normal bei dieser Art von Monitoren?



Nein, das ist normal bei den Varianten von Monitoren die (billigeres) Edge-lit statt einem Full array verwenden.

Edgelit (hier nur oben/unten, gibts auch ganz außenrum wie bei deinem):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fullarray:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein genannter Predator Z35P ist bekannt für das sehr starke Backlight-bleeding (so heißt das von dir beschriebene Phänomen auf "nerdisch") .


----------



## ELiiTeChRiiS (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*

Ich hab gerade gemerkt, dass dieses "wolkige" außenrum vom Betrachtungswinkel abhängt. Wenn ich jetzt beispielsweise ein graues Fenster von der Bildschirmmitte zum Rand hin bewege, wird das grau zum Rand hin heller, wenn ich mittig auf den Bildschirm schaue. Bewege ich das Fenster und folge ihm mit meinem Kopf seitlich zum Rand hin, bleibt die Helligkeit gleich.


----------



## Jibbomat (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*

Das ist aber schon sehr ausgeprägt.
Ich hab den Z35p ebenfalls und nur leichte Wolken die bei schwarzen Bild zu sehen sind wenn man genau drauf achtet.

Ich bin mit meinem Monitor grundlegend eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ELiiTeChRiiS (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*

Ok und wenn du jetzt in dunklen Spielszenen mal auf den Rand achtest? Wird er bei dir nach außen hin auch heller?


----------



## Jibbomat (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*

So wie am letzten Bild wo Farcry drauf steht.
Ist auf dem Bild schlimmer als ich es wahrnimm.

Ich hatte mit mehr gerrechnet, nachdem ich hier viel darüber gelesen habe.
Hat mich dann selbst überrascht. Hab wahrscheinlich ein echt gutes Modell erwischt in der Panellotterie.

Vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit Lotto versuchen


----------



## ELiiTeChRiiS (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*

Ich glaube wir reden von zwei unterschiedlichen Dingen. Du redest vom Backlight Bleed. Das meine ich aber nicht. Scroll nochmal hoch und schau dir nochmal mein Bild an. Du siehst deutlich, dass die Ränder weislicher sind, als die Bildmitte. Als wäre quasi eine Wolke um die Bildmitte herum.
Setz dich mal exakt mittig vor deinen Monitor. Öffne mal ein graues Fenster --> https://www.adler-farbenmeister.com...-in-RGB-RAL-7016_Anthrazitgrau_600x600@2x.jpg
Jetzt wenn du genau mittig vor deinem Monitor sitzt verschieb das Fenster mal von der Bildmitte bis ganz zum Rand hin. Wird es am Rand bei dir auch heller?


----------



## Jibbomat (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*



ELiiTeChRiiS schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden von zwei unterschiedlichen Dingen. Du redest vom Backlight Bleed. Das meine ich aber nicht. Scroll nochmal hoch und schau dir nochmal mein Bild an. Du siehst deutlich, dass die Ränder weislicher sind, als die Bildmitte. Als wäre quasi eine Wolke um die Bildmitte herum.
> Setz dich mal exakt mittig vor deinen Monitor. Öffne mal ein graues Fenster --> https://www.adler-farbenmeister.com...-in-RGB-RAL-7016_Anthrazitgrau_600x600@2x.jpg
> Jetzt wenn du genau mittig vor deinem Monitor sitzt verschieb das Fenster mal von der Bildmitte bis ganz zum Rand hin. Wird es am Rand bei dir auch heller?



Fällt mir persönlich jetzt nicht wirklich was auf..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jibbomat (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Helle Ränder am Monitorrand*

kann man löschen


----------

